# V shaped fire management basket build



## 1ray (Mar 14, 2021)

To those out there who weld is old bed frames ok to use  as frame work for a fire basket? I know certain metals when heated give off toxic gases.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 14, 2021)

They are good to use. Just burn off the powder coating

Boykjo


----------



## 1ray (Mar 17, 2021)

boykjo said:


> They are good to use. Just burn off the powder coating
> 
> Boykjo


Thank you I will try and post some picks whin I finish


----------



## 1ray (Mar 21, 2021)

Here are some picks of the progress


----------



## boykjo (Mar 22, 2021)

Looks great..... Nice job

Boykjo


----------

